# Found what I had been hunting...enjoy it too



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Not long ago I had asked for help finding a stitch, I called Windmill because that is what it looked like to me. Found not 1 but 2 very similar on this site, when you get there, look for one called Bows and one called Propellers. ...did I say I found lots/several more I liked, enjoy.

http://freeknitstitches.com/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I need a little more information.. it takes me to a page that I need more information for.. 

I found the Propeller under leaves.. no idea where bows is .. but it is a great site for stitch patterns . Thanks for sharing


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Fantastic site. Thanks so much.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I need a little more information.. it takes me to a page that I need more information for..
> 
> I found the Propeller under leaves.. no idea where bows is .. but it is a great site for stitch patterns . Thanks for sharing


Sorry, didn't keep direct links, posted main page link because most people like to look around and there are only a few pages - 6? 7? -. Could have just posted link without comments but figured KP ' rs that helped try to find it before might see comments and remember other thread. Anyway you're welcome.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Needlesgalore said:


> Fantastic site. Thanks so much.


Very welcome


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> Not long ago I had asked for help finding a stitch, I called Windmill because that is what it looked like to me. Found not 1 but 2 very similar on this site, when you get there, look for one called Bows and one called Propellers. ...did I say I found lots/several more I liked, enjoy.
> 
> http://freeknitstitches.com/


Nice to know, thank you!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Propeller:

http://freeknitstitches.com/pattern.php?num=28&menu=7

Bows:

http://freeknitstitches.com/pattern.php?num=178&menu=4


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I need a little more information.. it takes me to a page that I need more information for..
> 
> I found the Propeller under leaves.. no idea where bows is .. but it is a great site for stitch patterns . Thanks for sharing


The bows was on the first page. It's green, but I couldn't fine the Propeller. LOL!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

New to me site! Many thanks!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

New to me also. Thank you. This will be quite helpful.


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

Fabulous site, love it and thank you


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great site!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you &#128158;


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

What a fantastic resource! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, have bookmarked this page.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you. Posted to my favourites


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you! I bookmarked this site...


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the referral.. great site.. xo WS


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this link.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

wished there was a written version of the patterns


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for pointing me to this site! I've already found a few stitches I've been looking for---now a project to use them in


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Not long ago I had asked for help finding a stitch, I called Windmill because that is what it looked like to me. Found not 1 but 2 very similar on this site, when you get there, look for one called Bows and one called Propellers. ...did I say I found lots/several more I liked, enjoy.
> 
> http://freeknitstitches.com/


Very lovely stitiches, but they are all charted. I wish they had written instructions also.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh I'm sure I'll find great use for this. Thanks!


----------



## MarciaV (Jun 22, 2011)

Love, love, love this site!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link to this fabulous site. I have two older reference books on knitting stitches but having it right here on the PC is so much more convenient.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

To those saying ...but they are charted; I don't do charts either, but I sure can take these little charts and just write it out, just depends on how much you want the stitch pattern..I wanted several enough to take the time, happy knitting


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the the link.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great site, thanks!


----------

